# Failed Hostage Raid Article



## theo3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great, in depth read about a failed attempt this summer to rescue hostages held by ISIS. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...a5d9a0-b2fc-11e4-827f-93f454140e2b_story.html


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2015)

> In interviews with The Washington Post and in other published accounts, a number of operational-level U.S. intelligence and military officials, speaking on condition of anonymity to voice criticism of higher-ups, have said their disappointment at the failure of the mission was mixed with frustration over the decision process.



This bullshit.....this has to stop. I "get it" in a sense, you think leadership's broken so you're ready to go all Deep Throat on 'em. Yet, nothing changes and hasn't. This "black ops ninja" snitching isn't doing anything.

Time to come out of the closet. You want change? You can't do it hiding behind mommy's skirt but I'm sure your retirement and that next pay grade matter more than your need for change. Assholes. Leaking classified info and that's your rational? Be a man and put a name and face to the allegations or honor your NDA's and keep your mouth shut.

Stop being a coward.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 15, 2015)

^^^^

And this includes all those that remain quiet while on AD, then after retirement (when their pension is secure) they go on all the talk shows and run their mouths.  If you think it's that important, say something.


----------



## Brill (Feb 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This bullshit.....this has to stop. I "get it" in a sense, you think leadership's broken so you're ready to go all Deep Throat on 'em.



Yet "they" let a former SF Major with a Silver Star hang out to dry?  Something's up in Deep Throat-ville.


----------

